# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πώς να εξημερώσω το κοκατίλ μου;

## kosths

Γεια σας Ερωτηση πως μπορω να εξημερωσω το κοκατιλ μου και να το κανω να μην με δαγκονει οταν παω να τον βγαλω εξω

----------


## budgiefun

Κωστή Καλωσόρισες καταρχάς πόσο καιρό οχι τον κοκατιλο σου. Πρώτα πρέπει να σε συνηθίσει  και μετά θα τον εκπαιδεύσεις

----------


## alekosbud

Καλως ηρθες!
Θα περιμενεις πρωτα να σε συνηθισει το Κοκατιλακι! Αυτο μπορει να παρει απο 1-2 βδομαδες εως και μηνες! Ποσων μηνων ειναι το μικρουλι? Οσο πιο μικρο ειναι σε ηλικια τοσο πιο ευκολα θα μαθει.
Στην αρχη θα πρεπει να παρατηρησεις ποια λιχουδια του αρεσει. Καποιες στανταρ λιχουδιες ειναι το κεχρι (σε σπορακια ή σε τσαμπι) και αυτα τα στικακια που εχουν πανω σπορακια και τα κρεμαμε στο κλουβι συνηθως (θα τα βρεις σε κτηνιατρους και πετ σοπ). Βεβαια μπορει να προτιμησει καποιο φρουτο ή λαχανικο. Οταν λοιπον βρεις το αγαπημενο του φαγητο τοτε θα βαλεις το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι κρατωντας το φαγητο που του αρεσει στην αρχη για 5-10 λεπτα και σιγα σιγα για περισσοτερη ωρα. Καποια στιγμη δεν θα αντεξει και θα ερθει να δοκιμασει. Αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ μεγαλο βημα καθως χτιζεται η εμπιστοσυνη μεταξυ σας. Σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να σε βλεπει σαν φιλο και θα ανεβαινει στο χερι σου. Μεχρι τοτε υπομονη και επιμονη.

Συμβουλη: μην κυνηγησεις το παπαγαλακι μεσα στο κλουβι γιατι ετσι θα αγριεψει περισσοτερο. Οταν θα θελει αυτο θα σε πλησιασει.

----------


## copa

> Κ Βεβαια μπορει να προτιμησει καποιο φρουτο ή λαχανικο. Οταν λοιπον βρεις το αγαπημενο του φαγητο τοτε θα βαλεις το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι κρατωντας το φαγητο που του αρεσει στην αρχη για 5-10 λεπτα και σιγα σιγα για περισσοτερη ωρα. Καποια στιγμη δεν θα αντεξει και θα ερθει να δοκιμασει. Αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ μεγαλο βημα καθως χτιζεται η εμπιστοσυνη μεταξυ σας. Σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να σε βλεπει σαν φιλο και θα ανεβαινει στο χερι σου. Μεχρι τοτε υπομονη και επιμονη.


Μια επισήμανσή. Δεν θα αρχίσεις βάζοντας το χέρι μέσα από το κλουβί. Πρώτα από έξω και όταν αρχίσει να τρώει από αυτό τότε θα προχωρήσεις και θα βάλεις το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί.
Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Στην ενότητα Εκπαίδευση παπαγάλων υπάρχουν σχετικά θέματα ρίξε μια ματιά .
viewforum.php?f=10

----------


## Rania

Το κοκατιλ του Κωστή είναι εξημερωμένο το μονο που χρειάζεται είναι να εξοικειωθεί με το περιβάλλον και μαζί του.  ::  
Κωστή εσύ πρέπει να εξηγείς και όχι εγώ, φιλικά πάντα "fullyhappy"

----------


## copa

Βρε Κωστή, 
Αφού είναι εξημερωμένο, τότε τι;  ::  
φιλικά και εγώ!
Κώστας.

----------


## kosths

Γεια σας θελω να σας πω οτι εχω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα εχω ενα κοκατιλ πηθανων αρσενικο και πηρα και αλλο ενα αρσενικο καμια φορα τσακονονται ομως τρωνε μαζι αλλα ενταξη ακομα ειναι η πρωτη μερα το δευτερο κοκατιλ που πηρα δεν ειναι καθολου ημερο οταν βαζω το χερι μου μεσα για να ποιασω τον αλλο που ειχα που ειναι εξημερομενος ο αλλος φοβατε και φτερουγαει παντου σε ολο το κλουβι θελω να τον εξημεροσω να του μαθω να ανεβενει επανω μου και να καθεται οπως κα ο αλλος πως μπορω να το καταφερω αυτο? επισης θελω να ρωτησω αν επειδη καμια φορα τσακονοντα μπορει να παθουν κατι να τραυματιστει κατι τετοιο ο ενας απο τον αλλον  "fullyhappy"

----------


## kosths

ναι παιδια το ενα που εχω ειναι εξημερομενο και το αλλο που πηρα δεν ειναι καθολου ημερο σε αυτον λοιπον αναφερομαι συγνωμη για την αδιευκρινησια μου δικο μου λαθος τον εχω μονο δυο μερες καμια φορα τσακονονται αυτο μπορει να βλαψει καποιον απο τους δυο αν μπορειται βοηθηστε με σημερα θα παω να παρω το κεχρι για να δοκιμασω το κολπακι που μου λετε ευχαριστω δεν το ειχα αναφερει στην ρανια γιαυτο δεν ηξερε  συγνωμη ρανια και σε ολα τα αλλα παιδια φιλικα παντα κωστης "fullyhappy"

----------


## budgiefun

Χεχεχ Κωστή μην σε πιάνει πανικός και ζητάς συγνώμες ολα ειναι οκ. Καταρχάς αν τα 2 πουλιά τσακώνονται συνεχώς τοτε θα πρέπει να είναι σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά για να αποφευχθούν οι τραυματισμοί και επίσης θα πρέπει να τα βγάζεις εναλάξ ωστε να μην συναντιόνται καθόλου. Πιθανότατα το παλιό σου κοκατιλ να ζηλεύει γαυτό μέχρι να συνηθίσει την παρουσία του νέου μέλους θα πρέπει να είναι χωριστά επίσης αν έχεις 2 κλουβιά βάλτα κοντά κοντά για να συνηθίζει το ένα την παρουσία του άλλου. Επίσης κάνε και αυτό με το κεχρί όπως είπαν όμως τα παιδιά απέξω πρώτα κρατώντας το τσαμπί γιατί αν πάς κατευθείαν με το χέρι μπορεί να στρεσαριστεί ή και να σε δαγκώσει .

Αυτάάά περιμένουμε εξελίξεις .

----------


## kosths

Γεια σας. τα κοκατιλ τα εχω βαλει στο ιδιο κλουβι και τσακονονται καμια φορα οταν το καινουριο αρσενικο που πηρα παει κοντα στο αλλο επισης δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα παει στο παλιο μου κοκατιλ και του κανει κατι ωραια παραξανα κελαιδηματα και τον κοιταει οταν το κανει αυτο. επισης στο πετ σοπ που πηγα να παρω κεχρι μου λεει δεν κανει να παρω γιατι λεει δεν τρωνε κεχρι και δεν υπαρχει σε σταρη αλλα μονο χυμα και επισης μου λεει οτι μονο σταρι λεει κανει να τρωνε τα κοκατιλ μημπως ενοητε αυτο δηλαδη το σηταρι  αλλα σημερα εβγαλα οπως βγαζω το παλιο κοκατιλ πανω σε ενα κλαδι που του εχω παρει και ζηλεψε και ο καινουριος ο κοκατιλακος και πηγε και αυτος μονος του πηγα και εγω να τον πλησιασω και πεταξε μακρια πηγα τον εποιασα και τον κρατησα λιγο στο χερι μου αλλα βεβαια με δαγκονε και μετα απο αυτο δεν φοβατε τοσο αλλα φοβατε ακομα ενταξει πρωτη μερα που εγινε αυτο αλλα οταν μετα πηγενα κοντα εκανε σαν χαλασμενο ραδιο γινεται αμα με φοβατε να σταματησει να κελαιδαει απο το σοκ που υπεστει αλλα μπορω να κανω κατι να τον ηρεμισω και να του κανω κατι ωστε να μην πεταει τοσο πολυ για να μην χτηπησει ?και αν μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις αυτο το θεμα με το κεχρι ευχαριστω φιλικα κωστης  "fullyhappy"

----------


## copa

Κωστή καλησπέρα και από εμένα,

τα 2 πουλιά μην τα βάζεις μαζί, τώρα που είναι αρχή. Μπορεί να τσακώνονται. να τα έχεις σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά.
Για τον καινούργιο σου φίλο μην τον ξαναβγάλεις από το κλουβί για τις επόμενες ημέρες. Ασε τον να συνηθίσει το νέο του περιβάλλον και εσένα και μετά. Έχεις όλο τον χρόνο μπροστά σου.
Τώρα κινδυνεύει να χτυπήσει και να στρεσαριστεί.

Προτιμότερο είναι να τον αφήνεις να μπει στο κλουβί μόνος του παρά να τον βάζεις εσύ. Η δικιά μου όταν πεινάει η διψάσει μπαίνει μόνη της μέσα. Από το μπάνιο που κάθεται, πετάει και πηγαίνει στο σαλόνι που είναι το κλουβί της και μπαίνει μέσα.

καλή υπομονή να έχεις και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## kosths

ναι δεν το ηθελα απλα φοβηθηκα μην μου φυγει μπορει δηλαδη απο τον φοβο να μην ξανα καιλαιδησει ? δηλαδη ποσο καιρο να τον αφησω χωρις να τον ακουμπαω και γενικα να μαθει το μερος του ? "fullyhappy"

----------


## elena1996

Κωστη καλως ηρθες και να χαιρεσαι τα κοκατιλ σου!!Εμεις δεν μπορουμε να σου απαντησουμε σε αυτην την ερωτηση...Αυτο εξαρταται αποκλειστικα απο το χαρακτηρα του κοκατιλ.Οταν δεις οτι ειναι ψυχραιμο και οτι δεν πανικοβαλεται οταν πας να του αλλαξεις τροφη και νερο,τοτε μπορεις να αρχισεις την εκπαιδευση.  ::

----------


## kosths

παιδια σημερα ειδα οτι το κοκατιλ το καινουριο να δαγκωνει το παλιο μου κοκατιλ στα ποδια του τι να κανω λετε να τον παω τον καινουριο πισω στο πετ σοπ και να μου δωσει ενα αλλο η να τον κατησω στο ιδιο κλουβι γιατι δεν εχω και αλλο κλουβι τι να κανω για πειτε μου εντομεταξη ο καινουριος κοκατιλακος τον παλιο τον ζηλευει απιστευτα οταν τον βγαζω τον παλιο κοκατιλακο εξω στο κλαρι του ο καινουριος ζηλευει και θελει να βγει  και να παει εκει που παει και ο αλλος επισης οποτε παει ο παλιος να φαει ο καινουριος ζηλευει και παει και αυτος να φαει και εκει ειναι που τσακονονται  σας παρακαλω πειτε μου την γνωμη σας φιλικα κωστης ευχαριστω "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marlene

Κωστή, η ιδέα του να επιστρέψεις το πουλάκι στο pet shop δε μου ακούγεται καλή.. Κι αν και με το επόμενο κοκατιλάκι υπάρχει "πρόβλημα"? Το θέμα είναι πως θα διαχειριστείς την άφιξη του νέου πουλιού στο σπίτι. Και μην πανικοβάλεσαι, βάλε ήρεμα τα πράγματα κάτω ένα ένα κ κρίνε τι είναι καλύτερο.

Στο τελευταίο ποστ γράφεις πως τα κοκατιλ ακόμη μαλώνουν. Αν αυτό συνεχιστεί, θα πρέπει να τα χωρίσεις για το καλό και των δύο. Ακόμη και αν δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο κλουβί άμεσα εύκαιρο, μία ευρύχωρη ζευγαρώστρα (διπλό κλουβάκι) για καναρίνια θα μπορούσε να γίνει μία καλή προσωρινή λύση. * Μονάχα για μία-μίαμιση εβδομάδα, μέχρι να συνηθίσει λίγο το πουλί το χώρο του σπιτιού και την καθημερινότητά σας. Τοποθέτησε το κλουβί σε ένα ήρεμο σημείο, όπου το νέο πουλί θα μπορεί να έχει εποπτεία του χώρου, να μπορεί να σε παρατηρεί... Και άστο να ηρεμήσει. Πέρνα ήρεμα χρόνο δίπλα του και περίμενε από εκείνον την πρώτη κίνηση.... Σε καμία περίπτωση μην τον αγγίζεις αν δεν το θέλει ο ίδιος. 

Αν τα πουλιά είναι σε χωριστά κλουβιά για αρχή, θα είναι πολύ πιο ευχάριστα τα πράγματα και για το αρχικό σου κοκατίλ! Πώς θα σου φαινόταν αν ξαφνικά βάζανε στο δωμάτιο σου έναν ξένο και σου λέγανε "οκ, από εδώ και πέρα θα πρέπει να ζεις με αυτόν!" ...??? Φαντάζεσαι επίσης έναν τέτοιο τύπο να αράζει στο κρεβάτι ή τον υπολογιστή σου? Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που το παλιό σου κοκατίλ "τσατίζεται"... άφησε τους να γίνουν φίλοι σιγά σιγά κ για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει νομίζω ο καθένας να έχει το χώρο του.... Έτσι κ ο παλιός κοκατίλος δεν θα χάσει τις βόλτες του κ θα μπορέσει να πλησιάσει το άλλο πουλί όταν ο ίδιος θέλει..   :: 

* σου προτείνω αυτό γιατί είναι μία οικονομική λύση σε σχέση με την αγορά δεύτερου κλουβιού για κοκατίλ, ενώ θα μπορούσε να σου χρησιμεύσει και ως κλουβάκι μεταφοράς σε μία μελλοντική επίσκεψη στον πτηνίατρο..!

----------


## kosths

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ αυτα που μου ειπες ειναι παρα πολυ χρησιμα και με εβγαλες απο την απορια ομολογω οτι αυτο με την ζευγαροστρα δεν το ειχα σκεφτει καν σε ευχαριστω πολυ πραγματικα φιλικα κωστης
 "fullyhappy"

----------


## marlene

Χαίρομαι που βοήθησα, αν και δεν σου είπα κ κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό από τους προηγούμενους..! Όλα θα πάνε καλά!  Αρκεί να είσαι ψύχαιμος, να μάθεις όσο περισσότερα μπορείς από το φόρουμ και να προσπαθείς να βλέπεις τα πράγματα κ από την πλευρά των κοκατίλ σου..! Τουλάχιστον έτσι τα βγάζω πέρα εγώ..  "fullyhappy" 
Περιμένουμε νέα σας...!   ::

----------


## kosths

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ marlene ευχαριστω για της πληρωφοριες "fullyhappy"

----------


## kosths

Γεια σας.Με τον κοκατιλο μου τον καινουριο εχουμε κανει καποια προοδο τωρα απο εκει που δεν μπορουσα να τον αγγειξω τωρα μπορω και τον βγαζω εξω μαζι με τον αλλον τον κοκατιλο μου αλλα το θεμα μου ειναι οτι το θεμα ειναι μεχρι να βγει απο το κλουβι γιατι μολις βαζω το χερι μου σιγα σιγα μεσα για να τον ποιασω και να τον βγαλω εξω αυτος τρομαζει και πηγενει περαδοθε μεσα στο κλουβι αλλα και εγω βαζω το χερι μου απο κατω για να ανεβει πανω στην κορηφει του κλουβιου για να παει στο κλαδι που εχει το κλουβακι τοτε μπορω να τον παρω στο χερι μου αλλα αμα ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι δεν μπορω να τον ποιασω αμα δεν το κανω αυτο και αυτο τον κανει να τρομαζει εχετε  να μου δωσεται  καποια λυση σχετικα με αυτο και με τη  μπορω να τον επιβραβευω οταν τον εκπαιδευω  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Emma

Καλησπερα σε ολους!εγω βρε παιδια εχω ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ 1,5 χρονων περιπου..εδω κ 4 μηνες..δεν ξερω τι κανω λαθως κ ειναι ακομα τοσο επιθετικος μαζι μ...ενω τν ταιζω μ τ χερι σχεδον καθε μερα,εκει που αρχισε ν ανεβαινει στο χερι μ ξαφνικα κατι παθαινει χωρις να του κανω εγω κατι κ δν ανεβαινει αντιθετως μ τσιμπαει κ δν με αφηνει καν να βαλω τ χερι μ μες τ κλουβι κανοντας μου κχχ ακομα κ οταν απλα καθομαι διπλα στο κλουβι τ...μηπως να τα παρατησω?

----------


## Flifliki

Μήπως έκανες κάποια απότομη κίνηση κ τρόμαξε; αν το τρομάξεις μια φορά το θυμάται κ πρέπει να κερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη του από την αρχή. Δοκίμασε όταν το ταΐζεις με το χέρι να του έχεις κεχρι/ μιλετ που τρελαίνονται αλλά μόνο τότε. Θέλει πολύ υπομονή αλλά μετά θα ξετρελαθείς!

----------


## Emma

Οχι δεν εκανα κατι αντιθετως στα οπα οπα τον εχω..γι αυτο δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι απομακρινθηκε ξαφνικα...εννοειτε οτι οταν τον ταιζω ολο κ καποιος θορυβος θ ακουστει απ τς γειτονες,καμια σκια απ το παραθυρο..αλλα δε μπορω να κανω κατι γι αυτο....παρολα αυτα δειχνει ν χαίρετε οταν μας βλεπει,αρχιζει να λεει τα δικα του κ μας κανει κολπα..αν κανω ομως πως βαζω τ χερι στο κλουβι κατευθιαν ανοιγει τ στομα ν δαγκωσει...

----------


## palasis.mixalis

γεια σας ομαδα...πηρα σημερα ενα κοκατιλ απο πετ σοπ...ειναι σταχτη το σωμα με κιτρινο το κεφαλι...αλλα στο κεφαλακι του πισω απο το τζουλουφι εχει σαν καραφλιτσα δεν εχει πουπουλα οπως σε ολο το σωμα...μου ειπε εκει στο τεπ σοπ οτι θα μεγαλωσει και θα γεμισει...και οτι στα κιτρινα βγενει κενακι στο κεφαλι οταν ειναι μικρα...ειναι 10μηνων απο τι μου ειπε...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## palasis.mixalis

γεια σας ομαδα...διαβασα τον οδηγο για την εξημερωση και καταντινας...προχθες πηρα το κοκοτιλακι μου....ειναι 10μηνων μου ειπαν αλλα ειναι αγριο...δεν δαγκωνει μεν αλλα βαζω το χερι μεσα δεν κατι τιποτ αλλα αν παω πολυ κοντα το χερι μου τρεχει και πεταει στο κλουβι ανοιγοντας τα φτερα του....( κακος μεν αλλα δεν ειχα διαβασει το φορουμ) αυτο που με αφηνει ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι να του χαιδευω το τζουλουφι που ειναι ορθιο  :Happy: ...τωρα διαβαζοντας για την καραντινα...να του παρω κεχρι να του δινω σιγα σιγα? ή να περασουν η 40 μερες και μετα να ξεκινησω να του δινω κεχρι και γενικα την εκπεδευει? το τζουλουφι του που ειναι σηκωμενο αρθιο δειχνει οτι ειναι φοβισμενο? ή νευριασμενο?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## palasis.mixalis

καλημερα ομαδα...σημερα ανοιξα το κλουβι απο το πανω μερος...εβαλα το κλαδακι σταντ και μετα απο λιγο ανεβηκε πανω το κοκατιλ εκατσε λιγο και μετα πεταξε ανεβηκε στο κουρτινοξυλο...και εδω και 2 ωρες βγαζει μελωδιες....το πουλακι το εχω 2 μερες...αλλα διαβασα για την καραντινα ειναι καλο αυτο που του εκανα? αλλα βλεπω οτι νιωθει ωραια...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos666

επάνω είναι σε ένταση οταν αισθάνεται ασφαλεια (χαρουμενο)τερμα κατω    
ολα θα τα κανει μονο θελει υπομονή

----------


## palasis.mixalis

γεια σας παιδια...να κανω μια ερωτησω..εχω ενα κοκατιλ...ειναι σχετικα ημερο...αλλα καμια φορα καθως ειναι στο κλουβι του και βαζω το χερι μου κοντα στην μυτουλα του...μου δαγκωνη το δαχτυλο αλλα οχι πολυ δυνατα μερικες φορες λιγο ποιο δυνατα...αλλα το λοφιο του ειναι τερμα κατω οταν δαγκωνη...αγριευει ετσι ή παιζει?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos666

φυσιολογικό απλά ενοχλείτε

----------


## palasis.mixalis

γεια σας ομαδα εχω μια απορια...εχω ενα κοκατιλ εχει αρχησει να το χαιδευω μια με δαγκωνη στο κλουβι μια οχι...βαζω το δαχτυλο ανεβενει πανω οπως τον ειχα μαθει...αλλα οταν ειναι εξω το μονο που σκεφτετε ειναι το κλουβι του πεταει και παει εκει...το εχω κανενα μηνα τωρα...αγριος ηταν...πως θα το κανω να ξεκολησει απο το κλουβι του? λογικα νιωθει ασφαλεια εκει...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

